# what are thse frogs



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My guess would be tinctorius "yellowback", though I've never kept them or similar morphs like "atachi bakka" or "la fumee" so I don't know the differences between them very well.
Bryan


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you normally find a blue-green tint to yellowbacks? I've never seen any in person, but don't remember it from photos.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like rub marks/scars to me. The top animal looks like it could use a few good feedings.

Many of the yellow frogs look greenish in the right light/at the right angle.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe those were on a Kingsnake add yesterday. It is gone today. But yes, those are yellowbacks. Just wish I could remember the seller. I believe they were WC.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Irrespective, they look to be in pretty poor shape.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

yellowbacks - now what kind??? thats the real question. monts attachi bakka or saul???

besides the nose rub they don't look to bad body wise you cant see "rib"bones,

if you or someone else purchased these you need to put them in a tank with lots of plants and leaf litter for them to settle down and relax. and put a do not disturb sign!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

WendySHall said:


> Do you normally find a blue-green tint to yellowbacks? I've never seen any in person, but don't remember it from photos.


The yellowbacks I had, they had pale blue marks on their legs, similar color to my Patricias. It can happen.


----------

